# Problem mit SteadyMove



## cycovery (8. September 2005)

Hi!

Hab'n Problem mit Steady Move. Und zwar hat es im Footage, das ich stabilisieren will bewegte Objekte, die scheinbar Steadymove beim stabilisieren irgendwie stoeren.

Ist es moeglich, die objekte irgendwie (schlecht - muss ja nicht gut aussehen) ruaszu Keyen/Malen, dann Steadymove anzuwenden und dann die Maske wieder zu entfernen?

Kann mir jemand erklaeren, wie ich das in Aftereffects (6.5) machen kann?

Dankeschoen


----------



## flashman (12. September 2005)

cycovery hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist es moeglich, die objekte irgendwie (schlecht - muss ja nicht gut aussehen) ruaszu Keyen/Malen, dann Steadymove anzuwenden und dann die Maske wieder zu entfernen?
> 
> Kann mir jemand erklaeren, wie ich das in Aftereffects (6.5) machen kann?
> 
> Dankeschoen


tach cycovery,

zu 1) nein, geht nicht. 

zu 2) stichwort: Motion-Tracking

da hast du, aber ein recht interessantes problem. nur eine _mögliche_ problemlösung:

part I
I) in ae den störenden bildinhalt wech machen (motion-tracking) -> exportieren
II) "steadymove" anwenden 

part II
in ae den ursprungsfilm "maskieren" ausgenommen natürlich den "störenden bildinhalt"

part III
beide filme framegenau "übereinander" legen -> exportieren.

gruss flashmann


----------



## cycovery (14. September 2005)

aber der originalfilm ist ja dann unstabilisiert! Steadymove verschiebt den film auf der bildfläche, um ruckeln zu entfernen . . .


----------



## flashman (15. September 2005)

cycovery hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber der originalfilm ist ja dann unstabilisiert! Steadymove verschiebt den film auf der bildfläche, um ruckeln zu entfernen . . .


I) jein, du hast ja den original film maskiert, d.h. nur der "störende" bereich ist sichtbar, der rest ist maskiert. -> nicht sichtbar.

II) um den maskierten originalfilm anzupassen... ja was sollte man da machen? ganz klar, skalieren! -> auf den "stabilisierten" film anpassen.

gruss flashman


----------



## goela (15. September 2005)

@flashman:
Bitte achte auf eine korrekte Grammatik und Rechtschreibung *(inkl. Groß-/ Kleinschreibung)* und eine sinnvolle, klare Fragestellung bzw. Antwort. Mehr dazu findest Du in unserer Netiquette.


----------



## flashman (15. September 2005)

goela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @flashman:
> Bitte achte auf eine korrekte Grammatik und Rechtschreibung *(inkl. Groß-/ Kleinschreibung)* und eine sinnvolle, klare Fragestellung bzw. Antwort. Mehr dazu findest Du in unserer Netiquette.


nabend goela,

das ist lachhaft, das ist mir sowas von egal. ich werde weiterhin meine beiträge "kleinschreiben" und wenn es ihnen nicht passt, so sperren sie mich doch. (besonders wenn sie auf einen qualifizierten user verzichten können. - ich kann es schon lesen: user flashman gesperrt, da er ständig kleinschreibt. lol.)  ich habe mich nur bemüht, meine wortwahl/problemlösung an den fragesteller anzupassen und wenn sie die problemstellung bzw. mein lösungsansatz nicht verstanden haben, so ist das mir auch egal, aber ich bin mir sicher, das meine antworten für cycovery möglicherweise recht hilfreich sein könnten.

...aber ich weiss, als mod user unsinnig zu reglementieren ist sehr verlockend.

gruss flashman


----------



## goela (15. September 2005)

Warum reagieren die Leute eigentlich gleich so wenn man sie auf Regeln aufmerksam macht? Ist mir unverständlich! Auch egal.


> das ist lachhaft, das ist mir sowas von egal. ich werde weiterhin meine beiträge "kleinschreiben" und wenn es ihnen nicht passt, so sperren sie mich doch. (besonders wenn sie auf einen qualifizierten user verzichten können. - ich kann es schon lesen: user flashman gesperrt, da er ständig kleinschreibt. lol.)


So qualifiziert kann es ja gar nicht sein! 25 Beiträge! Angemeldet seit Feb. 2003. Wow!
Ja, wir können auf solche User verzichten! Danke und Tschüss!


----------

